# Power steering pump id



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Have power steering pump. #496411-YP on pulley, single groove. Any idea's or where to look for info?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

a picture or two might be helpful.


----------



## cohio (Feb 24, 2010)

Her are some pics. To me it appears to be a deep groove pulley. I did a comparison with a dual deep groove crank pulley? Then with a dual groove pump pulley with std groove i think. I put a belt in each of them. Rides low in both the crank and pump pulley in question. Rides high in the other std pump i have with dual grooves. Hope photo's are not confusing. http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk74/red67l78/?action=view&current=YPpulley_0003.jpg


----------

